# Fish Wishlist!!



## MPRINCE (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello All,
I recently took on the hobby of maintaining a saltwater aquarium and have put together a wishlist for my tank. Any insight as to what would be my best options would be greatly appreciated. The list is in order of my first choices and so on. I already have 5 chromis, and two clownfish (Nemo)

1. Blue Sea Star
2. Anenome
3. Purple Sea Urchin
4. Cleaner Shrimp
5. Crabs
6. Seahorses ( Although I have read those may not work )
7. Blue Tang
8. Puffer Fish
9. Angelfish
10. Any other cool suggestions

By the way my tank is 55 gallons, thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What species is the angelfish? I really doubt puffers should be mixed with fish, let alone the invertebrates.:?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Blue Sea Star- Not a good choice for beginners. The Linkia is not hardy to begin with and has special care needs. They tend to perish in tanks younger than 2 years.

2. Anenome- You don't mention a type. The Long Tentacle Condylactis may live in your tank but a clown tends to not host to these anemones. Anemones need very high output lighting like that of intense T5 or Metal halide lighting. They also have special needs that would lead me to place them in the above novice-amateur range. With some patience and planning you could pull them off at a novice stage but then with all your reading and learning would you still be novice? (BTW I have no idea of your experience level, just answering this in a way that others reading it can judge themselves).

3. Purple Sea Urchin- Special needs. Also needs an established tank, much like the Linkia. Could put on list for future considerations.

4. Cleaner Shrimp- ASAP. Avoid coral banded as they are mean as heck. They may eat small fish or kill other crabs and shrimp. Skunk cleaners and peppermints could be added with care to a recent setup.

5. Crabs- hermits can be added after cycling. Go for it. 
6. Seahorses ( Although I have read those may not work )- Nope. Should be in a dedicated tank. Some with much care and thought have kept them in very large tanks with other fish but only because all of their food needs are grown directly in the tank.

7. Blue Tang- Pass on it. They are not hardy fish to begin with. Most tangs suffer from sporadic ICH infestations. No need to infest your other fish. Also will get very large.

8. Puffer Fish- Pass on it. Puffers will make a mess of the tank, eat inverts (crabs and snails) and bully your other fish.

9. Angelfish- About the only ones to own are the dwarfs like coral beauties. Most will fight with other similar looking fish. There are plenty of other colorful fish that will provide you with peace and enjoyment. I've made it a point to pass on Angels for as long as I've been in the hobby.

10. Any other cool suggestions- six line wrasse, scooter blenny, algae blenny, yellow watchman goby/pistol shrimp symbiant pair.


----------

